# Driving from Cork to Rosslare



## stano (27 Mar 2007)

Can anyone tell me how long it will take to drive from Cork to Rosslare?  My son is going to get the ferry at 8.30 on Sat morning so I have to drive him.  How long does the drive take??

Suppose I have to leave about 4am?  YUCK!!!


----------



## tosullivan (28 Mar 2007)

its about 35min from Wexford, and I've done Cork to Wexford in about 2.5hrs, but that was at 11am.  Traffic should be lighter earlier in the morning but give 3hrs anyway


----------



## Stephenkelly (28 Mar 2007)

Its much more than 35 min to cork - Cork to Dungarven is about an hour alone


----------



## demoivre (28 Mar 2007)

Stephenkelly said:


> Its much more than 35 min to cork - Cork to Dungarven is about an hour alone



I think tosullivan means the journey time from Wexford to Rosslare harbour is 35 mins. ( about half that imo because you wouldn't need to  go through Wexford town coming from Cork and going to Rosslare harbour. ). To the op , you could always send your son on the bus the night before and let him stay in a B%B  at the harbour. If you do drive  allow at least  3 hrs imo.


----------



## smithy-tours (28 Mar 2007)

Go onto the AA roadwatch route planner and it should give you an idea of how long it takes. Also you shouldn't come across any traffic at that hour of the morning.


----------



## BrenG (28 Mar 2007)

Have done the journey often and at non peak time 3 hours will be plenty of time without need to hurry.


----------



## RS2K (28 Mar 2007)

Be at the boat a minimum of 75 mins ahead of departure.


----------



## stano (28 Mar 2007)

Great, thank you all!


----------



## tosullivan (28 Mar 2007)

Stephenkelly said:


> Its much more than 35 min to cork - Cork to Dungarven is about an hour alone


meant that from Wexford to Rosslare its about 35min


----------

